# february TOTM



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

right i sent a message out to TOS asking if i could do it as revolution hasn't been online and he told me to put a thread up asking for peoples pictures so here i am having doing it. just send them to me.

however i am unsure on certain things and have send TOS another message asking about different thing eg; how to make a poll etc.....

i am hopeing to get the pictures ready for voting by february 22nd so i need your pictures before then.

cheers jack.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How are you taking the pictures?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ermmm basically you guys just need to upload them on photo bucket and then send me the link or just send them to me as an attachment.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

ok cool thanks


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ive got 1 potm and 1 totm

however this time it may be a bit different than normal as i only know how to add picture via attachment.

and i will have to resize them.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well...poop. I guess I need to hurry up and get my tank done and fish in it. Hopefully by Feb 22nd for one of them.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

In pixels what size should the entries be (to avoid re-sizing)?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok just found out how to use big pics and post them same size so dont worry post them any size.

sorry for confusion lol.

just to let you know i have 1 entry for TOTM and i need more. the max allowed is 10


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i got 1 tank so far but also the tank has to be a picture of your own tank.

cheers jack. ;-)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I sent my entry in, hopefully that works.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine will be sent in after my last two fish are added, and i get this....whatever under control.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok lol sydergut somereason yours didnt uplad try sending it again


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

still waiting for a reply from cynderguy but i need more pictures.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Just re-sent it. I don't know why it didn't work? Lemme know if you get it this time.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yep lol i got it this time


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i got 3, come on guys need 7 more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

come on guys, im gonna keep nagging until i got at least 8.

lol
i got 3 so ccome on lol


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

I emailed my pic to rev back in jan. Did he manage to pass it on?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no he hasnt been online recently so send me it m8 

and potm if u home one lol 
;-)


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Heh, I'll charge my camera and take some pics tomorrow. Off to pic up a rescue puppy tonight so I think the other half will be hogging the spare camera!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good for you! Shelter dogs are just as awesome and loving as ones from breeders!


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Ah man the little pup is awesome. Off topic I know but I'll post some pics of him tomorrow. He's a staff bull cross golden lab by the looks of it. 8 weeks old


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i only got 3 STILL lol i need more

also it helps if u upload them on photobucket 

cheers jack


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i now have 4 

I NEED MORE LOL


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Come on guys i need loads!!!!!!!!!! More


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have 4 guys i need lots more or its gonna be a bit of a boring competition


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im gonna keep nagging till i get some more guys lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got 3 new discus so I'll probably have some for POTM within the next couple days :]


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay but hurry only 2 places left


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hah ok, maybe I'll take some pictures tonight and see what I can come up with


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay lol however WE NEED MORE TANK PICTURES


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Eh, already submitted mine!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok got it but I still need more TANK pictures pls


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I doubt my tank will be ready for TOTM. New piece of driftwood came in but it was out of water for a good while. Could take upwards of two weeks to get it water logged and sink on its own. I'm 3 days in as it sits now.


----------



## hello2196 (Feb 2, 2011)

If I can get a decent pic of my guppy tank I will...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok thank you and pls do lo


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i got 5 now lol were getting ther.

any1 else got anymore


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't remember if I gave you one! And not the one from Shedd, but rather one of MY tanks... Did I?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no just one from the shedd but i have t check later as im at skl so wait till i get home from school then ill let ya know


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Off topic, but you know, Cossie, you kinda look like Justin Bieber.... If your avatar is an actual picture of you.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

it is lol and i know my friends at skl say that 

is that a good thing?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

For some yeah, to me, no. lolll I'm not a bieber fan


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

niether am i lol he's gay but that doesnt make me gay lol

WE NEED MORE TANKS PLS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not a bad thing, but it's not the best compliment.... But you don't look bad! Darn, I can't really put this right. Anyway... Awkward. Haha, it's not nice to call people gay if they aren't, and I'm pretty sure bieber isn't gay. And hate Bieber's teeth! Beaver Bieber.... 
My tanks aren't very nice, but I guess I could take a picture....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes lol we need lots of totm's still


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

9 Days till it starts so i really need more tank pictures


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

5 days to get them in I NEED MORE HURRY!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, Okay!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll send you one!
Do you just need a link or somethin?
My tanks really suck.. But you sound desperate[;
So I'd be happy to chip in, haha.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Off on a tangent here, but "Location: Candyland." That is awesome. I love it!  (I originally had 1,833 of these smileys, but the server yelled at me.)


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Off on a tangent here, but "Location: Candyland." That is awesome. I love it!  (I originally had 1,833 of these smileys, but the server yelled at me.)


Haha, oh yes, the gumdrops are amazing here!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just when I was about to go to sleep... Wasn't this supposed to start tomorrow?

Anyways, PM, PM. Got it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

xFishAreFriends said:


> I'll send you one!
> Do you just need a link or somethin?
> My tanks really suck.. But you sound desperate[;
> So I'd be happy to chip in, haha.




upload it on phoyobucket and send me the link ;-)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

*potm*

can I just send a link of a pic from my album on this website? If yes that would be awesome...but to easy so Im guessing thats going to be a big "NO" on that one


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

grogan said:


> can I just send a link of a pic from my album on this website? If yes that would be awesome...but to easy so Im guessing thats going to be a big "NO" on that one


lol im confused????????//

you can send it to my email so no1 else will see


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

*potm*

sent! thanx


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

got it m8 nice 1.

I NEED 3 MORE 4 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm assuming you got mine then?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> I'm assuming you got mine then?



yer sorry i did lol

i had to wait 500 seconds between each message and forgot


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I need TWO MORE, wouldnt it be nice to have a full house guys 2 and a half days to go.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok i gotta another entery, up to 9 I NEED ONE MORE,

whos gonna be the kind person who will gove me it lol?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It begins tomorrow! Yay! Vote fairly and for what you honestly think is the best picture... Not necessarily yours... No reason for controversy in a friendly photo contest! Good luck everyone! :fun:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys i need 1 more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I need something in the next 10 hours!!!11


----------

